

The Stony Brook Algorithm Repository - rohitarondekar
http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/

======
billswift
Duplicate <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1614609>

~~~
rohitarondekar
Oh :(

I thought HN catches duplicate posts by the URL? Well can somebody delete this
post perhaps?

------
scrame
The algorithm design manual is a great book. The only downside is that the CD
that comes with the book is full of media in 1995 realmedia format.

